# ~my baby~ [very pic heavy!]



## ..kels* (Jan 24, 2007)

i've been collecting since october '05.






where it all lives




















shadesticks: 
beige-ing, corn, sea me, shimmersand, royal hue, silverbleu, lucky jade
bare canvas paint (in desperate need of a replacement!!)





mini pigments:
pink bronze, vanilla, tan, old gold, chartreuse
rose, teal, kitschmas, naked, blue brown
full size:
melon & fuschia





chrome yellow, bitter, aquadisiac, swish, stars 'n rockets
peppier, swimming, freshwater, creme de violet, sattelite dreams
full flame, humid, deep truth, cranberry, jeweltone





goldmine, sumptuous olive
amberlights, knight divine
coppering, black tied





shroom, all that glitters
woodwinked, bronze





L'OREAL HIP duos:
saucy, showy





random eyeliners, point black liquidlast, blacktrack fluidline





lise watier:
loose shadows - folie blanche, folie d'or
glitter liners - black diamond, cognac, peacock, opale, smokey gold
metamorfix mixing medium





brows:
tweezerman (LE - breast cancer), NYC brow set, merle norman brow sealer





mascara:
full n' soft
great lash
fibre rich lash
MAC X
bad gal lash





lashes:
shu uemura eyelash curler
duo lash adhesive
#7 lashes





face stuff:
revlon skinlights
BE mineral veil
BE light
BE warmth
maybelline concealer
medium loose blot powder
fix+





blush/bronzer:
pink swoon, NARS orgasm/laguna duo, sweet william, bronze CCB





MSF's:
glissade, lightscapade
shimpagne, porcelain pink





lippies:
bombshell, curtsy, high tea, plum dandy, angel





lustreglass: sinnamon, love nectar, pinkarat, venetian
lipglass: prrr, nymphette
lip varnish: cute yet sexy, pink patina
lacquer: babied
clear lipglass





lipgelee:
jellicious, who's that lady, saplicious, jellybabe, goldensoft





mini lustreglass: instant gold, wonderstruck, springbean
mini lipglass: new flame, florabundance, rose champagne





lip balm:
glaze petit-gloss, petting pink tlc, spf lip conditioner stick, burt's bees honey lip balm





MAC brushes:
129SE, 168SE, 182, 187SE, 187, 190SE, 194SE, 205, 209SE, 212SE, 217SE, 219SE, 239SE, 252SE, 266SE, 275SE, 316SE





sonia kashuk travel brush set





quo: definer shadow, all over shadow, crease shadow
mini sephora kabuki (LE - breast cancer) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anabelle: A-14 angled liner, A-48 angled blush





brush cleaner





teal brush stashette [holiday '05]





face brush bag [holiday '06]





eye brush bag [holiday '06]





pink lips bag [holiday '06]





cheapo "burberry" bag


***fragrance collection***






paris hilton x2, just me, heiress, jessica simpson taste, armani code, miami glow, burberry touch, burberry brit x2, burberry weekend, burberry, hot couture, pink sugar, guess marciano, d&g light blue, LAMB, gucci rush, hilary duff with love, betsey johnson, amor amor, curious, fantasy, believe, midnight fantasy x2, DKNY be delicious, mini diesel fuel for life, mini ralph wild






shower gels, lotions, etc.






it's little home on my shelf! getting a little crowded..


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Jan 24, 2007)

You have a beautiful collection - loving all the lip products


----------



## macface (Jan 24, 2007)

very nice collection.


----------



## Emmi (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow, very nice collection!!


----------



## kchan99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Are you using the contact lens cases to store pigments?


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 24, 2007)

Dayuuummmm!!!  That's quite a collection there, lucky!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kchan99* 

 
_Are you using the contact lens cases to store pigments?_

 
yes, i guess i forgot to take pictures of those! one case has cornflower & violet pigment. the other has some cheapy silver & gold no-name pigments.


----------



## Kels823 (Jan 24, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.....


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 24, 2007)

so nicely organized!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 24, 2007)

thats a really nice collection! you've got some of everything


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 24, 2007)

Great collection!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 24, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## eowyn797 (Jan 24, 2007)

lovely! the variety is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as are the contacts cases


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 26, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice collection


----------



## tabegohan (Jan 27, 2007)

that's a really cute train case you have =] it's also a very nice collection


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## stickles (Jan 31, 2007)

Cool collection!  I have a couple questions about it:
1. what does brow sealer do?
2. out of all those mascaras, which would you recommend? It's about time I replace mine.


----------



## mistella (Feb 1, 2007)

gosh everything is so neat & organized!


----------



## Pearlette (Feb 2, 2007)

o my.............. O_O


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_Cool collection!  I have a couple questions about it:
1. what does brow sealer do?
2. out of all those mascaras, which would you recommend? It's about time I replace mine._

 
brow sealer is a regular brow gel.. swipe it on & it keeps em in place! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my HG mascara is MAC X but for a more dramatic look i LOOVE bad gal lash. HTH!


----------



## fairytale22 (Feb 2, 2007)

What traincase is that?


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 

 
_What traincase is that?_

 
sephora midnight traincase - $90


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

gorgeous collection hon!!!!!! this all looks soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 30, 2007)

great collection!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 30, 2007)

Very versatile


----------



## little teaser (Apr 30, 2007)

awsome collection. i really like your traincase


----------



## Graziella*K (Apr 30, 2007)

Ooh I really love your collection ... you've got quite a lot of stuff ! 

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

the glitter liners are so beautiful!


----------



## heartsarebound (Feb 23, 2008)

Wonderful collection!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 23, 2008)

ohh boy, my collection looks nothing like this anymore. i'll try to get some updated pics by monday or tuesday.


----------



## TUPRNUT (Feb 23, 2008)

What a great collection.  I especially love how organized everything is!!!!!  That eye quad is perfect... makes me want to go out and buy Woodwinked & All That Glitters!!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## Julzie (Feb 24, 2008)

Great stash.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 8, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## CHICGIRL (Apr 8, 2008)

Amazing Collection


----------



## CHICGIRL (Apr 8, 2008)

WoW!!! I LIKE YOUR BABIES


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome collection!!  I just love all of your brushes!!


----------

